# polycarbonate routing



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I've got a project that requires me to route some grooves in 1/4" polycarbonate sheet. The slots are 3/16" through slots for screw shank with 5/16" counter slots for screw heads. I wondering what problems I should be aware of and what techniques I should use to avert those problems?

Dave W.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

It has been a while since I have routed any plastics. Watch your speed as the plastic will tend to heat up and melt. The melting plastic may want to grab your bit, so make sure it is secure. I would suggest a practice run or two on some scraps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

They make a bit just for that job,just crank the speed all the way down and make one clean plunge pass 

MLCS Screw Slot Router Bits

======



bimityedye said:


> Hi Guys,
> I've got a project that requires me to route some grooves in 1/4" polycarbonate sheet. The slots are 3/16" through slots for screw shank with 5/16" counter slots for screw heads. I wondering what problems I should be aware of and what techniques I should use to avert those problems?
> 
> Dave W.


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

Would I be better off using a spiral bit versus a straight bit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Yes,,,spiral bits are made to plunge in and the standard bits are not.. and they last a very long time

======



bimityedye said:


> Would I be better off using a spiral bit versus a straight bit?


----------



## exceliteplas (May 14, 2015)

*router solution*

you can search the word plastic fabrication , you will find many company to do this


----------

